# DeWalt DWE6401 DS 5 in VS Disk Sander



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

This smart unit combines a belt sander and a ROS. This thing is fast!
Amps 6Amps
Orbits/Min 0-3700opm
Orbit Diameter NA" 
Dust Collection Yes
Paper Size/Type 5 inch / 5 hole
SFPM NA
Dust Sealed Switch no
Pad Hook & Loop
Pad Break no
Tool Weight 4 lbslbs
Shipping Weight 4.25 lbslbs










Be careful is all I have to say. It's a drill basically with a variable speed trigger and it's easy to control. Feels like a grinder.

This will sand a mark off a board or a millimeter if you need it too in about 5 seconds flat. I'ts amazing as a sizing tool for assembly.

You need one of these Jocks. Put it on you Christmas list.

Seriously. Get one. You'll thank me.


----------

